# What stores does everyone get there fish bags from?



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

I live about 40 mins north of toronto. I do come down to Toronto sometimes so I am wondering where everyone gets there fish bags for auction and transporting both in the GTA and north of it. I can order online but shipping is too slow. Thanks all


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I know North American Fish Breeders has sold boxes of plastic bags in the past for coral and fish. It would be best to call ahead for pricing, availability, and arrangements for pick-up.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Go to your Local Fish Store - LFS or

Angelfins has great quality fish bags in all sizes.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

check out uline.ca, they have a location you can pick up in Brampton (you have to order ahead though) Unfortunately you have to buy by the case of a 1000 but the price per bag works out less than 5 cents depending what size you need. Dont know how many you need but perhaps you can split with some other folks. they have thicknesses from 1-8mm here is the link for the 6mm bags http://www.uline.ca/BL_110/6-Mil-Poly-Bags

Also check them out for containers you can use as 2.5 / 5 gal ATO water or dosing containers. They are called carboys and a lot cheaper than what I've seen elsewhere http://www.uline.ca/BL_8169/Carboys.

They have all kinds of neat stuff for shipping so poke around the site.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

This may seem obv. But is there "fish grade" bags? Or any clear plastic bag works?


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

I generally just use the "Heavy Duty" large clear plastic food storage bags - similar to these: Glad Freezer Bags


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Scott, you said my local fish store. My local fish store is big als, do u think they sell them? Although its not the closest location to me, ill be at the Vaughan location this weekend and ill ask. But ive never seen any at big als. Another store would be pet smart. I don't have any that specialise in fish, other then big als. If they don't I will order from angel fins website cause I need some for the November 3rd auction. Sadly I cant go to octoberfish this year . 

To Cape.. Yes and no.. There are plastic bags kind of meant for transporting fish. But I guess they are just plastic bags. But not the kind you get from a supermarket or what not. They make normal squared off bags, bags with rounded corners so fish don't suffocate themselves and then there is expensive breathable fish bags. Type in fish bags into google and look at pictures. those are them


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

k2x5 said:


> I generally just use the "Heavy Duty" large clear plastic food storage bags - similar to these: Glad Freezer Bags


Wow those are awesome. Can you get those in a regular store? Such as walmart? Cause that would be a lot easier then driving to Toronto or ordering them for me


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

kaitlyn19 said:


> Wow those are awesome. Can you get those in a regular store? Such as walmart? Cause that would be a lot easier then driving to Toronto or ordering them for me


You can probably get more, and for a better price from angelfins.

I use their bags for my corals. Haven't had a leaker yet. And if it has to be moved around a bunch for an auction day, I would want to know its going to last!


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

J_T said:


> You can probably get more, and for a better price from angelfins.
> 
> I use their bags for my corals. Haven't had a leaker yet. And if it has to be moved around a bunch for an auction day, I would want to know its going to last!


Angel fins has 50 bags for 7 something plus 13 dollars in shipping. My total would come to 22.60 for 50 bags. Im not sure how much the glad bags are..


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

kaitlyn19 said:


> Angel fins has 50 bags for 7 something plus 13 dollars in shipping. My total would come to 22.60 for 50 bags. Im not sure how much the glad bags are..


Do you need the bags for an upcoming fish auction? Here's a List of GTA Fish Auctions this Fall and The PRAC fish Auction in Brampton on Sun Nov 3rd, 2013 

There's always bags available at the auctions.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah I need them for the Peel auction. Sadly cant make it to octoberfish. I have fish to bring so I need some before the auction. So maybe ill grab a box of those glad ones if I can find them and then ill buy more at the auction.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Where are you located? Maybe someone can pick up some for you from Octoberfish and then you can meet up. John / sugarglidder or Angelfins may be there with a table.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Too far sadly.. Gilford, Ontario. Good idea though Tbird. Im going to try and get the glad bags this weekend. If not then ill order from angel fins


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Yup a little far from me. But maybe someone here will be going that is near you. It is a very good and big auction so lots of traffic.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

kaitlyn19 said:


> Too far sadly.. Gilford, Ontario. Good idea though Tbird. Im going to try and get the glad bags this weekend. If not then ill order from angel fins


Call Angelfins. See what they can do for you. You probably need other stuff too, so if you order a few more things, shipping is more reasonable. You can't go wrong with having extra bags lying around.

I put most of my fish in 6"x20" 2mil bags, including my swords & they're priced at $4.04/50. Unless they're bigger like some of my African Cichlids, then I use the 8"x20" 2mil & double bag.

Angelfins really has great quality fish bags in all sizes. 

See you at the Peel Fish Auction in Brampton on Sunday Nov 3, 2013

Cheers


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Call Angelfins. See what they can do for you. You probably need other stuff too, so if you order a few more things, shipping is more reasonable. You can't go wrong with having extra bags lying around.
> 
> I put most of my fish in 6"x20" 2mil bags, including my swords & they're priced at $4.04/50. Unless they're bigger like some of my African Cichlids, then I use the 8"x20" 2mil & double bag.
> 
> ...


Alright scott, you got me lol. Ordering from them now. I am getting the bigger thicker bags cause ill be bringing some blue cray fish with me . I need those bags to be real good quality so I figured I would just do it right and order from them. And yes u are right, always need bags lying around the house. Especially when u have 5 tanks running


----------

